# Great Opera.



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I found this on youtube. I really like it what do you think? It sounds like Handel.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/baroque-opera-hippolyte-et-aricie.html


----------

